
The Great Gizmo (1963) [pdf] - zachrose
http://classes.dma.ucla.edu/Spring16/104/Banham_Gizmo.pdf
======
zachrose
If you like this sort of thing you might also like Raymond Malewitz's essay,
"Anything Can Be an Instrument": Misuse Value and Rugged Consumerism in Cormac
McCarthy's No Country for Old Men.

DOI: 10.1353/cli.0.0092
[https://muse.jhu.edu/article/383575](https://muse.jhu.edu/article/383575)

